# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Página com fotos Excelentes

## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Esta página tem algumas fotos bem espectaculares que podem servir de inspiração a quem gosta de fotografar peixes/invertebrados.

http://www.ryanphotographic.com/inverts.htm

http://www.ryanphotographic.com/Fishes.htm

----------

